# What's the command to install flash player?



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

What's the command to install adobe flash player?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

The Handbook has instructions on installing Flash.


----------



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The Handbook has instructions on installing Flash.


I don't want to install from source.
No compiling from source.

Need a pkg_add command to install flash player.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

Licensing prohibits distribution of Flash in a package.  So, uh, good luck with that.


----------

